# 1991 Heritage Gary Moore - Still Number One



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some updated photo's of my Gary Moore. Got the neck repaired and she is back in rock and roll shape.

Mahogany body with a bound carved curly maple top. 24 3/4" scale. A bound curly maple pickguard, mahogany neck, 22 fret bound premium rosewood fingerboard with pearl crown inlays. Chrome plated adjustable bridge and stop tail piece, black peghead with Gary Moore signature in red. All hardware is chrome with Grover tuners. EMG 81 active pick-ups. Each guitar was stamped with a serial number on the back of the headstock. 75 Ambers and 75 Almond Bursts were produced in total.

This one is the reason I have never purchased a Gibson Les Paul (yet).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is gorgeous! I would love to have a go on that into the mesa!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I just wet my pants...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Could we get a dead-on shot of the front and back?


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Budda said:


> Could we get a dead-on shot of the front and back?


I second that request!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice looking guitar--I love the pickguard.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice. I bet it sounds great through your Rockman gear.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kenmac said:


> Very nice. I bet it sounds great through your Rockman gear.


Oh ya, she is killer through the Rockman set-up. I will see if I have any other pics in the file, not sure.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

beautiful!:smile:


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

vasthorizon said:


> I just wet my pants...


Me too! Sort of...I sharted.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sweet axe*

That's a beauty!

I've got one of the Gibson Gary Moore models (not the BFG) and it is fantastic. It has Burstbuckers in it. How does this one sound with the EMGs? 

Does it have a big fat 50's style neck?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very, Very, Very Nice!! Play it Proud!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW...kksjur...WOW....kksjur...WOW...kksjur...... Know what I'm sayin'

One of axes of my dreams.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ghynes said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> I've got one of the Gibson Gary Moore models (not the BFG) and it is fantastic. It has Burstbuckers in it. How does this one sound with the EMGs?
> 
> Does it have a big fat 50's style neck?


I dropped in some Zakk EMG's which cranked it up a notch from the stock EMG's. The neck is not fat/wide as on some of the Pauls. It is very similar to the H150 described as a 60's slim C


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow I can't believe I missed this thread. What a great looking GM!! Glad to see you got the headstock fixed. How does the repair look?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They did a great job fixing it. I decided not to worry about the color matching etc so you can still see where the crack was but it is purely a visual thing now and not really that bad. It's a player and I doubt I would ever sell it so I am just happy it is playable again. 12th Fret did the repair on it.


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice. I've got a heretige 535. Great guitars. Sound and look better than the "real" thing.

The Gary Moore are a little on the pricey side eh?
http://www.guitaradoptions.com/heritage-gary-moore-limited-edition.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Raven said:


> Nice. I've got a heretige 535. Great guitars. Sound and look better than the "real" thing.
> 
> The Gary Moore are a little on the pricey side eh?
> http://www.guitaradoptions.com/heritage-gary-moore-limited-edition.html


Yeah, they can get up there, if and when you can ever find one for sale. That one you found has a little story attached to it. It was made for Gary Moore himself when the series deal was inked with him and Heritage. He originally had agreed to 75 guitars. They pestered him for another run and eventually they ended up doing another 75. The first were the amber and the second was the almond burst. They had a bit of a falling out and he never did take possession of the one you see listed for 5 K. 

It is also the only one that was made in a different finish. That one is a lemon or PRS yellow if you will. Other than that it is the same as the rest of the series. 

When I got mine from Jay Wolfe in Florida he happened to have two. The one I own and the lemon. Below is a picture of my guitar sitting next to the lemon colored one. He refused to sell me the lemon model at the time. Apparently he later decided to sell it.

But a Gary Moore from that series would fetch around $2500 or pristine maybe $3000 tops.

They are asking way too much for the lemon model and hence it has sat on his website now for over 4 years. It would be a little different if Moore had actually owned it, played it or for that much even seen it. But he never came within 5000 miles of that guitar. It's just another Heritage Gary Moore in my opinion. Throw on $200 for the color.


----------

